# Cam installed



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Just had my cam installed Friday,also installed an SLP UDP,ported intake/tb,and a double roller timing chain.I already had Kooks headers and Spintech catback.

Cam specs:230/232 .614 .602 114 and with the double roller timing set they advanced timing +4.

During the very first WOT run during the street tune my stock clutch decided it didn't like the added power so a new clutch is up next.

Here is a very poor quality vid of the very first startup.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

How streetable is it?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds really sweet!!
Intructions don't say anything about how to run the motor at about 2000-2500rpm to break in the cam?


----------



## sleepindirty (Mar 31, 2010)

GULP... OMG:willy:


----------



## 06ls2GOAT (Jan 20, 2010)

What cam is that?? is that the torquer 2??


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Sounds really sweet!!
> Intructions don't say anything about how to run the motor at about 2000-2500rpm to break in the cam?


It's a roller cam, do you still have to break them in like a flat or hydraulic. Everything I hear you can use used lifters without issue on cam swaps, as they don't get hurt.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiiice


Thanks!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> How streetable is it?


I really don't feel a difference from stock other than more power.I mean it does shake at idle,but no surging or bucking whatsoever.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Sounds really sweet!!
> Intructions don't say anything about how to run the motor at about 2000-2500rpm to break in the cam?


Thanks,there is no break in period after installing a cam as far as I know.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

06ls2GOAT said:


> What cam is that?? is that the torquer 2??


Not the Torquer 2!

Predator cam specs:230/232 .614 .602 114 and with the double roller timing set they advanced timing +4.

It's actually called the NSSP cam which was named after the very first person that had it installed...."Not So Sneaky Pete".

A non forum sponsor sells it so I can't post their name,I don't think.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Sounds really great


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Sounds Awesome! About what did that run you for the Cam? Did you u need to tune it afterwords or did u just advance the timing? Thanks, Bill:cheers


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Mike_V said:


> Sounds really great


Thank you!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> Sounds Awesome! About what did that run you for the Cam? Did you u need to tune it afterwords or did u just advance the timing? Thanks, Bill:cheers


Cam only was $335 shipped.Total cost including parts,install,and street tune was around $1500,don't remember exactly.

You can't beat that price unless you do the intall and tune yourself.


----------



## coyotey (Jun 9, 2009)

Sweet sounding cam. Any upgrades to the valve train? I have read that changing the intake and TB doesn't gain you much horsepower versus the cost. What's your take on this?
Thanks,


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

ROBSGTO said:


> Cam only was $335 shipped.Total cost including parts,install,and street tune was around $1500,don't remember exactly.
> 
> You can't beat that price unless you do the intall and tune yourself.


Alright cool thanks, What type of HP increase are you expecting with all that you did? Im just trying to get an idea of what to do next and how much its gunna run me.

Was the tune similar to a Predator tune or was it a custom tune on a Dyno?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

coyotey said:


> Sweet sounding cam. Any upgrades to the valve train? I have read that changing the intake and TB doesn't gain you much horsepower versus the cost. What's your take on this?
> Thanks,


Thanks! I installed hardened pushrods along with the Patriot Performance Extreme dual spring kit that is good up to a .660 lift.

IMO a ported FAST92 is not worth over $1000 for what you get.I paid a total of $200 plus my cores for a ported intake/tb combo,install was free since they did it with my cam. 

The place where I got mine has done testing on their intake manifolds and have seen gains of 13 peak hp and 22 peak torque.That's way more bang for the buck for only $200!

By the way I sent you a reply to your pm.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

QUIKSLVR04GOAT said:


> Alright cool thanks, What type of HP increase are you expecting with all that you did? Im just trying to get an idea of what to do next and how much its gunna run me.
> 
> Was the tune similar to a Predator tune or was it a custom tune on a Dyno?


I should be over 420rwhp and over 400ft.lbs.tq.

I know all cars dyno differently,but another guy has this cam and put down 428 rwhp, 408 rwtq. with stock intake manifold and stock crank pulley.I have the ported intake manifold,ported tb,and an SLP UDP.

The installer said he would be surprised if I didn't see numbers in the 440rwhp/420 ft.lbs.tq range with my additional mods.........May be a generous estimate,but man wouldn't that be great?

I was street tuned with HP Tuners Professional and the Innovate LM-1 Portable Wideband.


----------



## GOATKING (Jun 26, 2009)

Sounds sick!! I'm looking to get a cam as well, where did you get yours and what did you pay? Also, did you have to re-tune your comp for the changes?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GOATKING said:


> Sounds sick!! I'm looking to get a cam as well, where did you get yours and what did you pay? Also, did you have to re-tune your comp for the changes?


Non forum sponor so I can't post the name,but I paid $335 shipped for the cam.Yes I was tuned,you should always re-tune after installing a cam.

PM sent!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

ROBSGTO said:


> Thanks! I installed hardened pushrods along with the Patriot Performance Extreme dual spring kit that is good up to a .660 lift.
> 
> IMO a ported FAST92 is not worth over $1000 for what you get.I paid a total of $200 plus my cores for a ported intake/tb combo,install was free since they did it with my cam.
> 
> ...


Those springs might hurt your Dyno numbers a little. If I remember correctly when my friend up graded from his Non OEM springs for the Patriot extreme performance springs rated for a 660 lift[ max ] he actualy lost almost 20 HP because of the added full open spring pressure rate . I think the old ones were rated at 325 or 350 lbs [ max lift 650 ]and the new ones were 410 pounds


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

LOWET said:


> Those springs might hurt your Dyno numbers a little. If I remember correctly when my friend up graded from his Non OEM springs for the Patriot extreme performance springs rated for a 660 lift[ max ] he actualy lost almost 20 HP because of the added full open spring pressure rate . I think the old ones were rated at 325 or 350 lbs [ max lift 650 ]and the new ones were 410 pounds


Damn,that would suck!

If the dyno numbers didn't come on the same dyno or on the same day as in a before and after test then that could be the reason for showing a loss since each dyno will read differently.

EDIT:I've asked around and this seems pretty much impossible according to a few installers/tuners.Good thing because I was about to swap out my newly installed springs for other ones.lol


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

ROBSGTO said:


> Damn,that would suck!
> 
> If the dyno numbers didn't come on the same dyno or on the same day as in a before and after test then that could be the reason for showing a loss since each dyno will read differently.
> 
> EDIT:I've asked around and this seems pretty much impossible according to a few installers/tuners.Good thing because I was about to swap out my newly installed springs for other ones.lol


His numbers came from the same dyno on the same day. Don't know how true it is but I was told it takes power to fully open and close the springs. The higher the pressure rating, the more power it takes to make them operate. Another person on LS1TECH installed a mild cam and used the factory springs . At a later date he installed a set of Comps 918s rated for a max lift of 600. he also lost HP on the same dyno. Either way, if it is true that higher pressure rated springs could cause a minor power loss, I would rather loose a few HP and have a good set of springs in stead of having weaker springs just for a few extra HP.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

LOWET said:


> His numbers came from the same dyno on the same day. Don't know how true it is but I was told it takes power to fully open and close the springs. The higher the pressure rating, the more power it takes to make them operate. Another person on LS1TECH installed a mild cam and used the factory springs . At a later date he installed a set of Comps 918s rated for a max lift of 600. he also lost HP on the same dyno. *Either way, if it is true that higher pressure rated springs could cause a minor power loss, I would rather loose a few HP and have a good set of springs in stead of having weaker springs just for a few extra HP.*



Very true and a tuner just told me today that the most a person would lose is maybe 1-2 hp AT THE MOST,but no where near 20.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

A guy on another forum with this same cam put down 447/415,but he has a FAST 102 and Vararam(0hp) which I do not.I went with a ported stock intake/tb.

This cam looks to be one of the strongest running cams out there.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

On the way back home tonight while getting on the highway my CEL light came on and stayed on.AutoZone was closed so I'll have to wait until Sunday moring to get it checked.

Seems like I'm not meant to enjoy my cam install.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Just had the car checked at AutoZone.

I have a bad throttle body position sensor which came with my ported tb I had installed during the cam installation.

My place of business will have to take care of this so no worries.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Well I guess the computer just had to relearn since I have a ported tb because when I took my car out earlier today the CEL went out thankfully.


----------



## roman302 (Nov 16, 2010)

ROBSGTO said:


> Non forum sponor so I can't post the name,but I paid $335 shipped for the cam.Yes I was tuned,you should always re-tune after installing a cam.
> 
> PM sent!


Can you PM me the name and contact info for the person you got it from.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Can you please post up about some tips/tricks/knowledge of your install?

as ill be doing one very soon

and what all you replaced and what parts you used and yada yada.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

roman302 said:


> Can you PM me the name and contact info for the person you got it from.


Sorry,I just noticed this post.......pm sent.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> Can you please post up about some tips/tricks/knowledge of your install?
> 
> as ill be doing one very soon
> 
> and what all you replaced and what parts you used and yada yada.


The shop that I bought the cam from did the install so sorry I can't offer any tips.

I replaced the stock springs with Patriot Extreme springs.That's all you need when swapping cams except I'd suggest a new timing chain while you're doing it.

I have not visited the forums in a while so sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Vettekid1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> Can you please post up about some tips/tricks/knowledge of your install?
> 
> as ill be doing one very soon
> 
> and what all you replaced and what parts you used and yada yada.


anything u want to know let me know. i did a cam/head swap on my friends gto so i know all the in's and outs and what mistakes not to make.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There is a how to on LS1 tech for heads/cam install.


----------



## Vettekid1992 (Jan 23, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> There is a how to on LS1 tech for heads/cam install.


it was a big help to me!!! :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :willy: :agree :agree :agree :agree arty:


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

4 degree advance thats odd for a computer controlled car. Before adding a 4 degree advance, the cam needs to be degreed using a degree wheel to know for sure if its necessary. Most cam companys such as comp cams have a 4 degree advance built into the cam. Maybe that is why you did not have as much horsepower as you thought you would have. My 383 stroker sbc had a comp cam and my engine builder advance it 4 degrees and comp cams recommended it go in straight up. I finally did put it in straight up and it definately made a hugh difference.----Danfigg


----------

